# New Release: 40k Interactive Adventure Books



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A new range of Print On Demand novels has been confirmed, the Interactive Novels that will give a new experience to reading 40.



Black Library said:


> This is the first of a new range of Warhammer 40,000 gamebooks, interactive novels where you take the role of the main character and decide where they go, what they do and whether they live or die. You fight the many enemies you meet in your adventure with a simple dice-based rules system where you roll to hit, wound and save, just like in Warhammer 40,000. In Hive of the Dead, you are an Imperial Guardsman who wakes in a cell, surrounded by the walking dead. Your mission: to escape, preferably without itchiness and a craving for brains…


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Zombies-Vs-Lasguns.html

Sounds like an interesting new line. I doubt i'll get them, not my kind of thing, but it could be for others.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I just saw this on BL and... WTF?


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think this could be pretty interesting, choose your own adventure and everything! I have high hopes for this and if they do it right I will definitely support any followups on it


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

These were great an fun books... When I was in Junior High, when I read I want to read the actual story and not decide exactly how it ended


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

sounds like loads of fun


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

It looks like a poor attempt at Roleplaying.

What's more, recycled artwork is a no-no.

Recycled artwork = Shitty product 9/10 times.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like these types of books, lol.


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

Hee Hee adventure books! 
GW really have come full circle haven't they?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to 1980. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Fighting Fantasy meets 40K!!!


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Goosebumps Grim-Dark...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no, this is _Choose Your Own Adventure_. 40k'd. :rofl:

CP


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Remember as long as your hand never left the previous page you can still go back to where you were!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i still own the entire series of Choose Your Own Adventure from when i was a kid. all thousand and something. lol they're in their own box downstairs.  dear to my heart. They'll be appreciated by my kids.

or else.

CP


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Reminds me of these, think i owned all of them when they were released.










Think some other companies too released these, Iron Crown Enterprices with Lord of the Rings series. They were ok for 1-2 times, i wished they would have had twice they number of pages.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Roninman said:


> Reminds me of these, think i owned all of them when they were released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is the same as this:










yes, i own it. hehe


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i still own the entire series of Choose Your Own Adventure from when i was a kid. all thousand and something. lol they're in their own box downstairs.  dear to my heart. They'll be appreciated by my kids.
> 
> or else.
> 
> CP


LOL!!! One day imma raid your house to read them all. :biggrin: I loved those as a kid and freaking bookmarked each page for the different choices and the different endings. 

Interesting though to see this 40k wise.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Come on, ZOMBIES??!! They've been done to DEATH in recent years!!! no pun intended....get smth more original...I know they go full circle and start with the 80s, but does it have to be an 80's film....why don't they put Michael Jackson's "Thriller" in the background...lol


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> Come on, ZOMBIES??!! They've been done to DEATH in recent years!!! no pun intended....get smth more original...I know they go full circle and start with the 80s, but does it have to be an 80's film....why don't they put Michael Jackson's "Thriller" in the background...lol


Yea but zombies are great sellersand thanks to Papa Nurgle they are actually feasible without having to come up with mad scientist gone stupid plots


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> Yea but zombies are great sellersand thanks to Papa Nurgle they are actually feasible without having to come up with mad scientist gone stupid plots


true...but, meh....tired of zombies...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I never really got into the whole CYOA bit, but I think this'll be a good way to attract a younger audience (which is what I assume these will be targeted towards), thereby hooking people on the storyline, then the hobby, and then their souls too will be owned by GW.


----------

